# Baked Beans & Tuna PWO



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

How efficient is the above as a post work out meal?

Baked beans have 20g protein, 50g carbs (20g from sugars), no fat but 1.5g salt equivalent.

Plus a can of tuna.

I eat a low salt/sodium diet and thought the salt pwo would be good after sweating.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

I remember seeing sugar free baked beans, don't know if you can still get them. If you are low carbing they would knock 20g of carbs away.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i have 1tub cottage cheese (300g) with 1/2 tub yogurt (250g) then blend it till it turns to liquid in a few second and drink, 37g protein, 45g carbs 7g fat, 500cals and its lush lol:thumb:

edit its either 4g or 7g fat cant rember now


----------

